# Is this buck good?



## COgoatLover25

As I've stated in other posts I am not very good at judging conformation so I thought I would just get some opinions from you guys!! I want to know what you think about his conformation ( I don't care about color if it doesn't come with conformation ) and how much you think he's worth just by looking at him.
THANKS IN ADVANCE !!!!!


----------



## ptgoats45

Pics?


----------



## fishin816

He has a great brisket, level topline, a NECK! His back feet could be better, great lenght and depth of body too, level rump, looks like he has good dairy skin, great dairy charcater! That buck would really help your herd! The only thing I would change about him, his back legs are a bit posty. But he looks pretty good other than that!


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> He has a great brisket, level topline, a NECK! His back feet could be better, great lenght and depth of body too, level rump, looks like he has good dairy skin, great dairy charcater! That buck would really help your herd! The only thing I would change about him, his back legs are a bit posty. But he looks pretty good other than that!


how much do you think hes worth?


----------



## ksalvagno

Without knowing his pedigree, hard to say. That does make a difference too.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> how much do you think hes worth?


Do you have a pedigree? I would say he is worth 450-500. He does have two flaws I would like to change.........

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

He looks tight and sharp in the withers as well


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer

I think he looks pretty good too and I'm a terrible judge! Have to say I do love his beard...hehe Value? Like stated, pedigree will make a difference and so will your area. What are they asking?


----------



## fishin816

kccjer said:


> I think he looks pretty good too and I'm a terrible judge! Have to say I do love his beard...hehe Value? Like stated, pedigree will make a difference and so will your area. What are they asking?


Yeah, what are they asking for him?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens

I like him a lot. But conformation doesn't mean enough if we don't know the udders behind him. What does his dam, his father's dam, and his great dam's udders look like?


----------



## fishin816

ThreeHavens said:


> I like him a lot. But conformation doesn't mean enough if we don't know the udders behind him. What does his dam, his father's dam, and his great dam's udders look like?


We do need to know this stuff........ We need udder pics, sire and dam pics, and a bloodline.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ill see if I can get the pedigree on my computer, might take me a little while. ( I hate computers! )


----------



## COgoatLover25

here's a link to his pedigree finally !!!!!

http://liltumbleweed.com/pedigree_nig_viseroij.html


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

Um yeah...his pedigree is very nice...


----------



## fishin816

Ummmm YEAH! Love that pedigree! We already know what the dams udders look like.... So yes, I would get him! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks for the advice


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm

Wow. Nice buck.


----------



## KW Farms

This buck is not bad, but he's not outstanding either. 

I like his topline, but going into the rump, it's short and a bit steep. I'd also like to see a rear view.
Length of body is okay.
Neck looks okay, but ties in low and is a little short.
Brisket is weak.
Legs look alright, but not super. The rear legs could be more angular and you can see he toes out on the rear as well.
His front legs appear to sit a bit too far forward. They should be directly in line with the withers.

He's not a bad looking buck and is quite sharp and dairy looking, but when you really start looking, you can see he's got his flaws. Pedigree looks pretty nice, but more importantly, a dairy buck should have nice udders behind him, to back him up and if he's old enough, he should have nice daughters. That's what you really want to see.


----------



## COgoatLover25

KW Farms said:


> This buck is not bad, but he's not outstanding either.
> 
> I like his topline, but going into the rump, it's short and a bit steep. I'd also like to see a rear view.
> Length of body is okay.
> Neck looks okay, but ties in low and is a little short.
> Brisket is weak.
> Legs look alright, but not super. The rear legs could be more angular and you can see he toes out on the rear as well.
> His front legs appear to sit a bit too far forward. They should be directly in line with the withers.
> 
> He's not a bad looking buck and is quite sharp and dairy looking, but when you really start looking, you can see he's got his flaws. Pedigree looks pretty nice, but more importantly, a dairy buck should have nice udders behind him, to back him up and if he's old enough, he should have nice daughters. That's what you really want to see.


So, overall what do you think hes worth?


----------



## KW Farms

Without more information, I can't tell you what he's worth. If you are seriously considering him, that is up for you and the seller to decide. Based off one photo and a pedigree, no one is going to be able to give a fair value on the buck.  :2cents:


----------



## COgoatLover25

KW Farms said:


> Without more information, I can't tell you what he's worth. If you are seriously considering him, that is up for you and the seller to decide. Based off one photo and a pedigree, no one is going to be able to give a fair value on the buck.  :2cents:


Sorry, what kind of info ? As you can tell I am new to showing and bloodlines sort of thing.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Sorry, what kind of info ? As you can tell I am new to showing and bloodlines sort of thing.


Udder pics.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Here is a link to pictures of the buck's dam, Old Mountain Farm Tulip

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...ZY3HRUenhvTUtS58ViOePTQ&bvm=bv.62578216,d.aWc


----------



## COgoatLover25

The bucks sire, Old Mountain Farm Sage

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...FF7_8EHtcrt0bsoOBUL3ecg&bvm=bv.62578216,d.aWc


----------



## COgoatLover25

Heres a link to dam's sire, Woodhaven Farms Neon Eclipse

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...eh3FuGkBPJmwaehKGT4OIoA&bvm=bv.62578216,d.aWc


----------



## COgoatLover25

Here is a link to Dam's dam, Stonewall's India Wilkes

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...XEu9rZZiEoPqeFEF5EQ6NWA&bvm=bv.62578216,d.aWc


----------



## COgoatLover25

Link to his sire's sire, Dawnland Tabby's Maritimer

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...fo7Utm75hSWq5rK3eJdS2SA&bvm=bv.62578216,d.aWc


----------



## COgoatLover25

Link to sire's dam, Rosasharn FS Patchouli

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...bKPTcq5wo2QexNcJwk38vBg&bvm=bv.62578216,d.aWc


----------



## fishin816

Those udders and pedigree is great! I would go for him! I love his sire and dam! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Is that enough or shall I go on?


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Is that enough or shall I go on?


No reason to! He has a few flaws....... Good starter buck....... And I would love to get her for both the conformation AND the color!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> No reason to! He has a few flaws....... Good starter buck....... And I would love to get her for both the conformation AND the color!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Great  So how much would you price him at?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I agree with Kylee. Personally, I would probably pass. He is nice, but doesn't wow me. He has a nice pedigree, but I don't LOVE him. I'm not sure I would pay $500 for him either. Maybe $400.


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> I agree with Kylee. Personally, I would probably pass. He is nice, but doesn't wow me. He has a nice pedigree, but I don't LOVE him. I'm not sure I would pay $500 for him either. Maybe $400.


I like him, probably $400. I wouldnt pay much more than that.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

yeah, probably gonna pass here. planning a trip down to Florida again here soon, coming from Colorado. So if any of you guys know of any great bucks for sale down there let me know!


----------



## Scottyhorse

http://www.ndgcf.com/Members.html


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks Scottyhorse ! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

I think his rump and rear legs would look better if they were set properly. They're a tad too far forward. He's a nice buck, and wouldn't be a bad choice to start with, but I'm not exactly wowed either.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

If you are going to Florida....stop in Georgia at Lil tot's Estate and get your Buck. Rusty has some EXCELLENT options for sale. www.liltotsestate.com


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm not really a huge fan of LTE.....


----------



## ciwheeles

One of my herd sires is from LTE. They have some pretty nice goats for a good price. 

They're not my first choice for a buck. But, for a starter buck it's a good place to start. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I do not like LTE either..... They just dont WOW me..... The udders are not great either....... I wouldnt get a goat from LTE. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Now you guys are confusing me!!! Ugh


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## ciwheeles

Whatever you choose to put in your herd is up to you. It's your decision. Everyone has their opinions on what works and doesn't work, looks good, or whatever. I have lines and farms and stuff that I'm not a fan of. I'm not going to air that out her and bash anyone's program though because I don't think that's right. 

It's up to you to just do your own research and find what you like. Look through the Facebook groups and farm websites. 




Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Ok.... You are going to FL. LTE is in GA. They were saying they have good goats and you could get a buck from there, I say no. I personally do not like LTE that much...... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Ok.... You are going to FL. LTE is in GA. They were saying they have good goats and you could get a buck from there, I say no. I personally do not like LTE that much......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


What place do you like then?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

Around FL???? I don't really know a lot of breeders down there, just LTE, because they are such a big breeder. You can go to NDGA's website and look under breeders directory. It is up to you about getting a goat from LTE. I am not bashing them~ just saying i personally dont like their goats. So you do what ever you want with getting a buck! Good luck! ;-) 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok, you'll probably see a few more threads about me asking what you guys think of different bucks. 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Ok, you'll probably see a few more threads about me asking what you guys think of different bucks.
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


We will answer as best as possible!

(I might send you a PM about a breeder or something)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ciwheeles

Like I said before, the Facebook groups have some nice bucks on there. Just keep your eyes peeled on there and see if anything strikes you as a possibility.

Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

ciwheeles said:


> Like I said before, the Facebook groups have some nice bucks on there. Just keep your eyes peeled on there and see if anything strikes you as a possibility.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Yeah, I'll be looking like crazy! lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

What about the Florida Dairy Goat Association????? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

What about Piddlin Acres?


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> What about Piddlin Acres?


YEAH! That is a good place! I have many goats from those lines! That is a good choice!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Twin creeks is a good one if you are in TX. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> YEAH! That is a good place! I have many goats from those lines! That is a good choice!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Ok, so which buck/doe combination of theirs would be the best to get a buckling from?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Piddlin acres' website hasn't been updated since 2012, wonder if they still have goats for sale.


----------

